
Ask HN: What Mobile Do You Have? - kerrsclyde
Planning on changing &amp; interested to know others recommendations.
======
rajeshmr
Moto g series is good if you are looking at budget smartphones. My suggestion
don't invest on high end smartphones - the ROI is poor. Add to it, the amount
of time you end up wasting on it.

Unless you are into sales / marketing where you are required to be available
on phone / emails etc it's not worth investing in high end smartphones.

Just sharing an opinion.

------
kerrsclyde
To add, I've been a happy iPhone user since the 3 came out but the iPhone
outright cost / battery life has become an issue for me.

I generally use SMS, calls, Spotify, occasionally camera - the extra
functionality of the latest iPhones go not seem worth it for me.

------
ilmiont
Going to throw it out there... happy W10M user.

Lumia 1520 / Lumia 930.

------
gaspoweredcat
Lenovo P2, the king of smartphone battery life

